

Email without spam (an idea) - MDMStudios
http://mdmstudios.wordpress.com/2011/01/01/email-without-spam/

======
mike-cardwell
So you want to stop spam by using what is effectively a captcha. Adding a
captcha would reduce the amount of spam, but it wouldn't stop it. There are
already lots of very cheap commercial captcha farms available.

Adding a captcha also makes it a _lot_ more difficult to have automated emails
for things like signups and order purchases etc.

